# Made a Bowling Ball with My Table Saw!



## rusticman1973 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Izzy Swan. I do this on youtube called Think Woodworks. 
Have been designing and building furniture, cabinetry, and woodworking devices for about 25 yrs now.. My approach to woodworking is fairly radical to put it mildly.. But I want to use my channel to teach and inspire creative thinking in woodworking.. this is the last little project I did. I know it well out of the realm of what most folks are use to but I would invite you to check it out and decided for your self what you think.. I am very interested in feed back from newer wood workers for ideas or maybe challenges they are having that I might be able to help them with... thanks for taking the time to check it out.. posted a video link below.. 

thanks again, 
Izzy Swan


----------



## SgtSteve (Sep 12, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Good job, I have never seen a wood chisel smacked so fast. 

I Lost my bowling ball back in the 50's, It was kind of a burnt orange in color, I reported it to the police, they asked me a lot of questions, the last question was the strangest, they asked, "WHAT SIDE WERE THE THREE HOLES ON?", I said " I'm THINKING ON THE OUTSIDE".

Keep on Keeping on, you did good.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I learn something everyday on this site! You know I have to make one now. I see other uses for tht jig also.


----------



## rusticman1973 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Wood Bowls*

this jig is also great for turning wood bowls very quickly even in very dry very hard woods.. and the result are easily repeatable.. so making a set is pretty quick and easy..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you get my vote for "crazy"*

Crazy like a fox. What? You don't have a lathe? Oh yah, you don't need one. :no: Cool.
You just found this site I take it. We just found your channel. We're even now. :yes:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Very impressive! I too found your YouTube channel and I'm now one of your subscribers. It's good to know you're not too far from me if I ever need......... well, a wooden bowling ball!

Great stuff, and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

That is wild


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Izzy.. I've seen a bunch of your "jigs" videos. Welcome to WWT. Great place to hang your hat for a spell.
..Jon..


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey, Izzy, I've been watching your YouTube videos for a few weeks now. My user name there is Steve French. There is more than one Steve French on YouTube (I can't figure out why the site would allow multiple users to have the same user name). I'm the one who left the glowing, gushing comment about how awesome your furniture designs are. Man, you make some seriously incredible and beautiful furniture. I really hope you'll share of it here some time in the future. 

You have some really cool ideas. I'm glad to see you here. It's a great forum. You'll be right at home here. Or, wait, you aren't here like Stumpy Nubs was: for a few posts just to draw attention to his YouTube channel then run away, never to look back... are you? Speaking of... I wish he'd come back to us.

Anyway, welcome to the forum. And keep up the cool videos.

Concerning the bowling ball; I asked on YT (but I don't think you've had a chance to answer yet), is the ball regulation diameter (whatever size that is)? If so, I'd love to see you play it at a bowling alley. It would be cool to see it come back via the auto ball return. It seems like that would be a very satisfying moment for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You're a sick man! If it's contagious, please breath into an envelope and mail it to me! :laughing: :thumbsup: 

That's *awesome*! :yes:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Pull up a chair and enjoy. And remember, "too much pressure is never good..............ever." LOL

Mark


----------



## big treble (May 10, 2012)

That was slick


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome. I love it!


----------

